# Trying to start a game...again



## Helmed (Mar 11, 2004)

Last time I tried this, I was unable to get enough players, but I think it is worth another attempt.

Game time:  I am available from 4pm to 12am CST, Monday through Friday (but not every Friday). I’d like to start within two weeks.

Using: Mirc, Server: Psionics.net, channel: NA, dice rolls done by a bot

Players needed: 3 to 6

Rules:
Starting at level 1, starting gold 120, point buy - 48 points: all stats start at 8, none may be greater than 18 or less than 8 before racial modifiers are applied,
Quick Explanation: To move from 8-9 costs 1 point. 
9-10, 10-11, 11-12, 12-13, and 13-14 cost 1 point for each increase.
14-15, 15-16 cost 2 points per increase.
16-17, 17-18 cost 3 points per increase.
Sources: for character races, classes, skills, feats, races, & spells: Wizards of the Coast and Malhavoc Press.
-No racial favored classes.
-No half-races, no half-elves nor half-orcs
-Unless stated otherwise Wizards overrules Malhavoc; ex. stealth skill (AU) is to be replaced by move silently and hide skills.
-AU characters use AU spells. D&D characters use 3.5 D&D spells.
-Mojh do not ‘bud’ kobolds. The Human to Mojh transformation requires kobold blood; Mojh frequently become leaders within kobold tribes.
-No alignments. Certain spells are void and certain class requirements are removed. Ex. Paladins are no longer required to be LG; however, they must maintain a code of justice and truth.
Death occurs when a character reaches -10hps or -(Con score)hps; whichever benefits the PC most (exception: undead have a Con score of 0 and most will ‘die’ when they reach 0hps).
GM has final word but if errors are made inform me: Immediately if serious, After session is complete if minor.

Other:
Time is important. Depending on the situation, players should not expect to get more than 2 minutes to type a response.
Players who play casters should be familiar with their spells and be able to tell me: range, duration, and total effects: if I ask for clarification.
Some stuff is my own, but I will be using WotC, MP, and various other sources (usually modified) for adventures. If you recognize the product, try not to spoil it with meta-game knowledge. I plan to jump from different publisher products so, hopefully, you won’t get bored.
Character backgrounds are not necessary but are welcome. The area your character has traveled is not likely to be returned to for a long time so feel free to make up any local history you wish; however, the group (PCs) have been traveling together but as individuals (unless you want to share a history) for the last week to the town of Oakhurst (yep, Sunless Citadel) on your way to the port town of Saldat to try to book passage to Wothan, the city of infinite possibilities.


----------



## Helmed (Mar 18, 2004)

*Update:*

Game time: I am available from 4pm to 12am CST, Monday through Friday (but not every Friday). I’d like to start next week. 
*Playing once or twice a week.

Using: Mirc
*Sorry, I will not use AIM.

Rules:
*It seems many more people than I expected are unfamiliar with Malhavoc Press. Do not worry about it, it balances (for the most part) with core D&D and if you prefer, feel free to stick strictly to core. You'll miss a few options but it won't make a character any weaker.


----------

